# Newbie looking for advice



## njfred (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone. I was searching for some info on Surf Fishing and came across this sight. It seems there is a ton of great info on hear however it can be confusing as well (different lenght rods, with different size setups). First let me start off by saying I have never been Surf Fishing before. I have done alot of freshwater lake fishing. So I'm looking to get my feet wet this year on vacation down at Garden City Beach. We rent a house down there for a week every year. So my question would be how do I go about either buying or rent an inexpensive setup so I can try it out. I see tons of rods on sale at the local shops and they range from $40 to hundreds. Obviously there is a difference in the qualtity of the equiptment. But I'm only going to be using the setup the week we are down in Garden City each year. Any advice anyone could give to help get me started in the right direction would be great. Thanks and sorry for the long post.

Fred


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like me about 7 years ago. I only surf fish 2 weeks a year in Cherry Grove, but I think about it all year. It can be addicting. The first year, I bought a very basic $40 package setup down there. Open face reel, 7' pole. I'm now strictly a bait casting reel user and use 7'-9' poles. I haven't noticed a big price difference between buying here in VA, or down near the beach for most things, but have bought most my my gear online. You should also get a cast net. Nothing like fresh finger mullet for some fun in the surf. My net has paid for itself 10 times over. You are right about the types of rigs though, tons to choose from. I stay pretty basic on that with a one or two hook bottom rig with a big enough weight to deal with any drift from the sideways current.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

I was in Bass Pro the other day and saw a OK saltwater set up (combo) for $19.00. I was thinking when I saw it thats a pretty nice set up for someone on vacation that was only going to use it a week a year.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Southern Man said:


> I was in Bass Pro the other day and saw a OK saltwater set up (combo) for $19.00. I was thinking when I saw it thats a pretty nice set up for someone on vacation that was only going to use it a week a year.



I recommended that combo to a friend of mine the other day who is getting ready to go down there and try his luck. I think it was a single-bearing D-Wave Daiwa with a 7-foot rod, wasn't it?


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

19.00 set up if your near a bass pro..or a 25 to 35 dollars set up...near a discount retailer..kmart wally world etc..:fishing:


----------



## njfred (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I went into Bass Pro Shops last year and saw some of the same types of setups. That's what got me thinking about trying it. So if I pick up a combo rod/reel will it matter how long it is? Does the extra length just help with casting or what is the advantage? Also what kind of setup/weights should I use. I was thinking of just stoping in one of the local bait shops and seeing if they'd recommend something.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

njfred said:


> Thanks guys. I went into Bass Pro Shops last year and saw some of the same types of setups. That's what got me thinking about trying it. *So if I pick up a combo rod/reel will it matter how long it is? * Does the extra length just help with casting or what is the advantage? Also what kind of setup/weights should I use. I was thinking of just stoping in one of the local bait shops and seeing if they'd recommend something.


I think the combo I mentioned above is a 7' being a beginner I would not worry too much if you get a rod 6' +. 
I would buy a couple or three double drop rigs and, at least two ea 2,3, and 4 oz pyramid sinkers. The rigs are a little cheaper at Wallie World, but the sinkers are less at Bass Pro, so I would just get every thing at Bass Pro. Sinkers are $0.19 a OZ. 
LOL no I don't work for Bass Pro



BubbaHoTep said:


> I recommended that combo to a friend of mine the other day who is getting ready to go down there and try his luck. I think it was a single-bearing D-Wave Daiwa with a 7-foot rod, wasn't it?


Not positive but that sounds about right. You know how it is when you get old, or maybe ya don't


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

southern man says it...:fishing:


----------



## njfred (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm headed down this weekend. I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Southern Man said:


> Not positive but that sounds about right. You know how it is when you get old, or maybe ya don't


HEHEHE Yeah, I'm getting that way! What I usually do is get a really straight face and tell people I have CRS Syndrome (Can't Remember S***).


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

njfred said:


> Thanks guys. I'm headed down this weekend. I'll let you know how I make out.


Good luck. TS Fay has things pretty stirred up from what I can see, but weather doesn't mess with saltwater fish as much as it does sweetwater, from my experience. Hope ya catch some fish, we like pics and reports, even if nothing is caught.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Fred just be carefull because this surf fishing thing can become addictive and costly. I also started my surf fishing in Myrtle Beach. I got a 10foot combo from Wally world and that became the beginning of the end. I said to myself " I live in NJ why don't I go Striper fishing"', after several additional poles, reels, and a truck I just got to drive on the beach. I can't wait to get in the Bass Pro shop at Myrtle Beach to look at a couple of reels and a rod I want.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If you want any distance you might want to get a 9-11 foot rod rated 2-6 oz or so, so you can cast the heavier rigs. But the rest of the advice has been pretty good. Since you won't be using it but a week at a time, I would get something $40-80, spool it with a good line, I like Sufix myself, and have at them. 
If you want to save money, buy a spool of 30 and 50 lb test line and make your own rigs, assuming you'll be bottom fishing.


----------



## njfred (Aug 21, 2008)

*Fishing Results*

Hi everyone, Thanks again for all of you advice. I decided to head to Bass Pro Shops and picked up the $19 combo (it was 8 foot and included 20lb line). I also picked up 2 double drop rigs and 2 and 3 oz weights. THey only had no 1 hooks. I stopped by Walmart and got some frozen shrimp on the way home. So I go out the next morning at 7AM to 8AM (I have limited time because of my kids. Needless to say I had lot's of issues the shrimp were turning into mush and falling off the hook and I wasn't sure how far out to fish. So I didn't catch anything and chalked it up to a learning experience. 

Since my time for fishing is limited (maybe an hour here or there) I deceided to stop by a local bait shop in Murrels inlet. I went there last year and he was very helpful with crabbing. He told me one of the issues was the current being so strong that my drop rigs were probably not staying up very well. Plus to use bloodworms. So I decided to buy one of his handmade drop rigs that had little flots on it to keep the bait up. It also had a storm weight. It was $2.75 but I figured if I can catch anything it would be well worth it. So with my bloodworms in hand and my new drop rig I headed back out at about 7:15AM. Within about 10 minutes I caught a Whiting. He wasn't the biggest but it was great thrill none the less. I tried for about another 15 minutes after that and didn't get anything else (we had an 8:30 Tee Time).

I was able to squeeze a little time on Sat morning from 7 to 8:15 AM before we left. My kids came down with me (I have a boy 5 and girl 3). Within the first 5 minutes I caught another Whiting pretty decent size. Within the next hour we caught 2 more Whiting and 3 Pinfish. Neddless to say it was alot of fun and I can't wait until next year to do it again.

Thanks again for all of your help and advice. For all of $50 I was able to get everything I needed to have a great time fishing. Thanks again. NJFred


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool deal not to bad for a beginner. Look at it this way the next time you come you will only have to buy bait. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## theprynce (Jun 30, 2008)

njfred said:


> Hi everyone, Thanks again for all of you advice. I decided to head to Bass Pro Shops and picked up the $19 combo (it was 8 foot and included 20lb line). I also picked up 2 double drop rigs and 2 and 3 oz weights. THey only had no 1 hooks. I stopped by Walmart and got some frozen shrimp on the way home. So I go out the next morning at 7AM to 8AM (I have limited time because of my kids. Needless to say I had lot's of issues the shrimp were turning into mush and falling off the hook and I wasn't sure how far out to fish. So I didn't catch anything and chalked it up to a learning experience.
> 
> Since my time for fishing is limited (maybe an hour here or there) I deceided to stop by a local bait shop in Murrels inlet. I went there last year and he was very helpful with crabbing. He told me one of the issues was the current being so strong that my drop rigs were probably not staying up very well. Plus to use bloodworms. So I decided to buy one of his handmade drop rigs that had little flots on it to keep the bait up. It also had a storm weight. It was $2.75 but I figured if I can catch anything it would be well worth it. So with my bloodworms in hand and my new drop rig I headed back out at about 7:15AM. Within about 10 minutes I caught a Whiting. He wasn't the biggest but it was great thrill none the less. I tried for about another 15 minutes after that and didn't get anything else (we had an 8:30 Tee Time).
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great deal on that combo!

Was the shrimp from Wal-Mart Bumble B or Killer B or something like that? I bought it once before and it was total garbage.

Congrats, though!

-=The Prynce


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

njfred said:


> Thanks again for all of your help and advice. For all of $50 I was able to get everything I needed to have a great time fishing. Thanks again. NJFred


Sounds like a great time. My soon-to-be 4 year old is already talking about fishing with me (we leave for CG in a month). I've got her up to casting about 25-30' with her little Dora the Explorer fishing rod.


----------

